# how to make a crispy tempura batter



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i always like tempura or all deep fried food coated in batter but is kind a difficult to make your own , there no consistency when i making a batter on my own , sometimes soggy and sometimes not , can someone help me how to make a perfect batter ??

also is crispiness depend on the consistency of the batter or the oil or temperature of the oil or how long u deep fry them??

thxs for all the help :smiles:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep it does


----------



## fishstickhunter (Jan 3, 2009)

These are not exact but this is what I use:

1 cup rice flour
1 egg
1 cup cold soda water
1/2 tsp baking powder

**also try using 3/4 cup rice flour and 1/4 cup corn starch instead of the 1 cup rice flour both ways work well

I fry at 375 until golden brown


I can never get the beer batter recipes to work very well but soda water in the batter give a very light and crispy tempura


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

A good tip for tempura is to not overmix the batter - you want it slightly lumpy - it really helps.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just as important is keeping the batter ice cold.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go to supermarket buy a package of tempura batter. Read Ingredients and prepare as package says. Next time you use same ingredients as package has make your own.
clean oil about 360 degrees drain well. Till light brown (blond) color:roll:


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Corn starch, soda water and ice cubes. Make a batter the consistency of ice cold heavy cream and than let the ice melt 1/2 way and you are ready to go. Still lumpy is good so you havent over worked the batter and beaten the carbonation out of it.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

What effect does adding acid or vinegar have on a batter?


----------

